# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  منبع برای یادگیری طراحی الگوریتم

## hsdnhd

باسلام
دوستان من یک کتاب یا منبع خوب برای یادگیری طراحی الگوریتم میخواستم چون زبان برنامه نویسی رو تا حدودی یادگرفتم میخوام دیگه بیشتر فعلا نمیخوام یادبگیرم میخوام  شروع کنم به یادگیری روش های مختلف طراحی الگوریتم واینطورمسائل کنم  و اگر درالگوریتم خودم زمان تبدیلش به کد اگر قسمتی را احتیاج داشتم میتونم به اینترنت رجوع کنم و اون قسمت و تابع رو پیدا کنم پس ازاین نظر مشکلی نیست کمی با ساختارکلی سی شارپ آشنایی پیدا کردم که بدونم دنبال چی باید توی نت بگردم دروس و اصول برنامه نویسی وساختار سخت افزار و طرز کارش رو هم میدونم ومطالعاتی داشتم دراین زمینه بنابراین میخوام شروع به طراحی الگوریتم کنم نمیخوام مثل خیلی ازدوستان با یادگیری یک زبان برنامه نویسی یک برنامه بنویسم بلکه میخوام اصولی برنامه نویسی انجام بدم ویادبگیرم واین موضوع هم حتما لازمه ذهنی الگوریتم ساز را در خودش داره بنابراین میخواستم ازدوستان بپرسم کسی منبعی درزمینه طراحی الگوریتم سراغ داره بهم معرفی کنه ممنون میشم.
ممنون

----------


## vb341

فیلم های آموزشی فارسی و کاملی در این زمینه به زبان فارسی هست . یه سرچ کوچولو مشکلت رو حل میکنه

----------


## behnamgholipoor

سلام
تو این سایت فیلم های آموزشی خوب و با کیفیتی هست
بیشتر اساتید دانشگاه شریف تدریس میکنن
مکتبخونه

----------

